# The CloudClan pups together one more time...



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

Cadeau and Cadie's babies are six months old. This means it was time for me to make a VERY difficult decision of which girl to keep and which girl to send to California to live with Sheila Riley of MaltAngel Maltese. 

I have been struggling with this for a long time since I am convinced both girls are so very special. But I am also happy to be able to share a special girl with Sheila who bred my amazing girl Cadie. 

So in the end, the girl going to Sheila is Girl 1, our first born girl. She made the choice especially difficult by being so very much like her mother, in both looks and temperament, but I feel now it is fitting that Sheila should get back what she so generously shared with me. 

Here she was then: 

















Here she is now, getting ready for her travel to her new home: 


















She is traveling to California with a very special escort. My dear friend Ally who is the mom of her brother: Codie. So yesterday I brought her up to meet with Ally for her journey. Ally will have her for a couple of days, where she will be able to play with her litter-brother for a few days. 

Here is Ally with her: 









My mom giving her some snuggles and telling her just how special we think she is. 









And me holding both of my precious girls.









And one of all three siblings with my mom, myself and Ally. The pups are in birth older. 









And another with all three: 









Today, she played with her brother until they were both exhausted, then snuggled together. Ally texted me a picture at the end of the day with them both snuggling on her shoulder while she tried to work. I am so grateful that she will be traveling with Ally to Sheila. I know she will be in the best of hands.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Brava Carina, Brava. You must be so proud!!! I've never seen you look lovelier. The pictures are stunning. Aww, I hope you're not too sad. Please say hi to your Mom. 
xoxoxoxoxooxoxoxoxooxoxo


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

She, & your other baby girl have great futures ahead---and a loving history behind! You have done a fantastic job Carina. It must be so hard to part w/her, but you know she is in great hands w/Sheila---what more could you ask?
Sending loving hugs! and yes, you all love fab!


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Carina, what a hard and difficult decision for you to make! But looking through your pictures makes me smile! 

Sheila will be the most happiest woman to welcome her sweet little girl soon! As you said so lovely: She should get back what she so generously shared with me! I love that!!! :w00t:

Thanks for sharing those gorgeous photos with us! I really love the one with you, your mom and Ally together with the babies! :tender:

Alexandra :wub:


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Carina - what wonderful photos! Your smiles tell it all - the pups have been very loved from the start and have great futures ahead of them!


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

Aww those are three very gorgeous pups. I bet it was sad saying goodbye to your precious girl, but she will be loved oh so much in her forever home. 

Thanks for sharing


----------



## LinzFair (Oct 10, 2010)

What a tough decision/ thing to do ! They are all so cute. Well on the positive side of things your brushing time will decrease, all that fur


----------



## Silkmalteselover (Apr 1, 2010)

:wub: Precious pictures.. :wub: Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Oh my goodness what precious babies! I know you must have really had a hard time deciding, but you definetly had a win - win situation  .


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Carina, I know this was a difficult decision for you to make as both girls are so beautiful and special. I love the way you put it, that you are sharing with Sheila what she shared with you. I agree - she does look a whole lot like Cadie! 

Oh my, I can hardly believe these are the same puppies we all met at Pat's puppy party just a few months ago. They are all stunning, Carina - you did an amazing job with them!


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

What a tough decision...they are so beautiful!


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

It's so nice to see you again on SM, Carina! All of the pics are beautiful as are all of the pups.:wub: I can see why you had such a difficult time deciding! I know that even though you know your girl will be in good hands, it will be heart-breaking to say goodbye to her.:crying:
You have spent so much time with her these past six months, it would be like saying goodbye to a family member. This is one of the very reasons I cannot be a breeder. It is so difficult at times. You have done a wonderful job with these pups and have much to be proud of.:grouphug::wub:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

What beautiful puppies! I know you will miss the little girl going to Sheila, but what fun it will be to follow her show career on the West coast!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I have been so curious about the puppies and how they are doing. They are beautiful and yes, what a decision to make. They are all so sweet and beautiful, and you can't go wrong when she will have a loving home, but I can imagine it's so hard to give her up. You all look great in the photos too.


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

Beautiful


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Those pictures are making me think of the song lyrics, "You must of been a beautiful baby, cause baby look at you now." She's and her sister are absolutely beautiful :wub::wub: and I'm so glad I got to meet them at Pat's. Giving her up must be so hard after six months but she's going to a wonderful person in Sheila. I love all those pix but I have to say I have a particular warm spot for your mom and that picture of her with that little cutie is so perfect.:thumbsup: She's going to have the perfect travel mom taking her to her new home, too.


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

What gorgeous puppies! And they all look so much alike :wub:


----------



## Aarianne (Jul 22, 2005)

They're all so precious. :wub:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Carina -- I've told you before, but I can't say it enough, this was a fabulous litter. You should be very proud of it.

I love all 3 puppies and know how difficult the decision must have been as I've had to make them myself in similar situations. But it's great to know that she will be with Sheila and in the ring along with her sister.

I can certainly see Cadie in all 3 puppies. Loved seeing the pictures on FB and love seeing more here. 

What are you calling them?


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Must be heartbreaking to see them go. So great to have one go back to Sheila. I am so excited for you and your breeding program. :aktion033::aktion033:


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

How and sad and how wonderful for you. All of those pups are just beautiful. It will be nice to see both girls in the ring. I hope I get to see them in a show soon.


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

They are all so beautiful. You must be incredibly proud of these adorable babies!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

they sure are all precious :wub: and seem to be very loved and well taken care of :wub: I bet that it isn't easy to let anyone of them go to a new loving home. 

I think that you are doing good at caring for them 

Thanks for sharing!

Kat


----------



## SweetMalteseAngels (Oct 16, 2011)

Wow, they are gorgeous!!!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Oh Carina, they are all three so very beautiful. You must remember to tell us their registered names so that we will recognize them at Westminster.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Sylie said:


> Oh Carina, they are all three so very beautiful. You must remember to tell us their registered names so that we will recognize them at Westminster.


I second that! It is so easy to loose track when they are shown under reg. names. 

Good luck girls and Carina. :wub:


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

These pics are so bittersweet Carina. Gosh to see them all together one last time is so precious! But to know you have to let her go has gotta be so hard. I think you made a great decision and you'll rest well knowing all the pups are in loving, caring hands! That's the most important. 

Now I'm really beating myself up for not scooping up one of those pups at Pat's. DARN!!!! 

Little beauties you have helped bring into this world Carina.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

They are gorgeous. No wonder you had a hard time choosing and with those sweet little faces you want to keep them all.


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

They are gorgeous! :wub:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

They are so beautiful Carina! NICE litter! You should be very proud!


----------



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

Carina,
Your pups are really beautiful. That would be so hard to decide which one....wow.

I really respect Sheila, she's such a nice person. Only knowing me thru my art, she encouraged me to join AMA, said she'd sponsor me if I would.....I was so flattered by that; never will forget.

She has beautiful Maltese, so dedicated to their advancement. Good luck little Cadie; I hope to see you in the ring!


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

Wow Carina, that is one gorgeous litter, one being cuter than the next!:wub::wub::wub:They look sooooo happy in the pics and well loved. I don't know how you choose, it must be killing you.


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

WOW Carina!!! The pups are just gorgeous. How bittersweet is it to let go of one, but what a wonderful gift to Sheila! Does this mean that she will be in the ring? I love all the pics but my favorite is the one of you holding both girls and all three of you are smiling!! And one of them is actually showing her teeth as she smiles, but they are both clearly smiling. Hugs to you and your gang.


----------



## muchan (Feb 23, 2011)

All babies are grown up pretty fast and both looks so pretty :wub: It must be a hard decision to pick who's gonna stay n who's gonna go but I'm sure your decision would be the best for both


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

They are so gorgeous.


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

What beautiful pictures. The little girl is so precious.:wub:


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

What an accomplishment Carina! What a beautiful first litter. I tell you, I don't envy your breeders. I don't know how I would make those tough choices. But, on the other hand, I am so glad you do what you do! I'm sure this will be the first of many gorgeous Cloud Clan litters!!


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

What beautiful dogs! We Californians will welcome having your girl as one of us.  :grouphug:


----------



## sakyurek (Sep 17, 2010)

They look adorable they all look so special to me


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

Carina,
I can't get over how gorgeous each of these puppies are. What an amazing accomplishment especially since it was your first litter! It must have been bittersweet saying good-bye to the precious girl you have raised for six months. Knowing she was going to Sheila must have been the only way you could let that sweetie go.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Oh Carina, bless your heart, what darling pics and what darling babies. Bless you.


----------

